# Is it OK for me to sew pockets on existing t-shirts and relabel them under my own brand?



## sacredstone (Aug 19, 2013)

Ok so i really need someones help. i really want to start my own clothing line, i turn 18 in 1 month. im doing my own designs as i am very good at art and also decent in graphic design. so i have about 20 white blank gildan shirts i want to buy my own cloth from anywhere i can buy it and sew pockets onto them would this be a problem and prevent me from selling them as my own? and also i want to relabel them their is 2 tags the first one says the brand name gildan and on the back says imported into mexico by gildan activewear ect.. the 2nd tag says 100% cotton and on the back washing instructions. can i tear out both lables and put my own? or do i have to leave one? or can i leave both and add a 3rd on top of my own so it shows my brand name first? and also can i do this with other shirt brands such as AAA . AAA and gildan would be the only types of shirts i will be buying for now. or can someone please explain to me how relabeling works and what the rules are ive looked around the forum and mainly evertime someone asks this question they get a link that says threading your way too, ect.. ive been their but i dont understand what its saying so can someone tell me how to relabel my shirts with these 2 brands so i wont be doing any illegal action i just mainly want to know if i need to leave both tags or one or whats the deal. thanks for anyone who replies!!! i really appreciate it!!!


----------



## StarDesigns (Aug 4, 2013)

Check here for answers

Threading Your Way Through the Labeling Requirements Under the Textile and Wool Acts | BCP Business Center


----------



## sacredstone (Aug 19, 2013)

StarDesigns said:


> Check here for answers
> 
> Threading Your Way Through the Labeling Requirements Under the Textile and Wool Acts | BCP Business Center


ive been there but i dont understand what it says. can you explain it to me? or at least answer the questions i had? thank you


----------



## StarDesigns (Aug 4, 2013)

Here's a link to another page on this forum. Long post but explains relabeling in detail. Good luck!

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?p=5569


Sent from my iPad using TShirtForums app


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

sacredstone said:


> so i have about 20 white blank gildan shirts i want to buy my own cloth from anywhere i can buy it and sew pockets onto them would this be a problem and prevent me from selling them as my own?


Nope, this is not a problem at all. You can sew pockets on the shirts and sell them as your own.



sacredstone said:


> can i tear out both lables and put my own?


Yes you can. But your custom labels need to include the legally required info: Country of Origin, Fiber Content, Wash Instructions and RN Number.

You will need to apply for an RN Number. If you don't want to get an RN Number, you can use your Full Corporate Name. You will need to have a legally registered business to use a corporate name instead of an RN Number.



sacredstone said:


> or do i have to leave one?


You can if you want, but you don't HAVE to.

If you choose to keep one of the labels in the garment, then your custom label does not have to include the info that is on the label that is staying in the garment.

So for instance, if you REMOVE the label that has the RN Number and Country of Origin, but KEEP the label that has Fiber Content and Wash Instructions; then your custom label only needs to have the RN Number and Country of Origin.



sacredstone said:


> or can i leave both and add a 3rd on top of my own so it shows my brand name first?


You can if you want. As long as all the legally required info stays in the shirt, you can add anything you want.

3 labels would be a lot though. You would be better off using a hangtag or hemtag for your logo and just leaving the neck labels alone.



sacredstone said:


> and also can i do this with other shirt brands such as AAA .


You can do this with any blank t-shirt brand.



sacredstone said:


> or can someone please explain to me how relabeling works and what the rules are


The law requires certain info to be on every garment: Country of Origin, Fiber Content, Wash Instructions and RN Number.

This info is for consumer protection.

When you buy a blank shirt, all of this info will be on the labels. So technically, you don't have to do anything to the labels to legally be able to resell it.

When you choose to remove any of the labels, you are now legally responsible for the garment. If any of the legally required info is removed, you need to replace it using your own custom labels. As long as all the legally required info is on the garment when you resell it, you should be fine.


----------



## demarrisgene (Apr 19, 2012)

great post and helpful information!


----------

